# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  क्या आप जानते हैं फाइबर के फायदे

## Krishna

क्या आप जानते हैं फाइबर के फायदे .. नहीं तो इस पोस्ट में हम आपको बतायेंगे फाइबर के फायदे ...

हमारे शरीर को एक संतुलित मात्रा में सभी प्रकार के पोषक तत्वों की आवश्यकता होती है। इन पोषक तत्वों के सेवन के साथ ही इनका पाचन भी बहुत महत्वपूर्ण होता है। फाइबर हालांकि शरीर को किसी प्रकार से पोषण नहीं देता, लेकिन यह पाचन क्रिया में एक महत्वपूर्ण भूमिका निभाता हैं । हम किस प्रकार के और कितनी मात्रा में फाइबर का सेवन करते हैं यह बात भी बहुत महत्वपूर्ण है। शायद फाइबर की मात्रा का अंदाज़ा लगाना और फाइबर वाले आहार कापता लगाना आपके लिए एक मुश्किल विषय हो। लेकिन हम इसे आपके लिए आसान बनाते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

.........................................

----------


## Krishna

*फाइबर क्या हैं*फाइबर ऐसे कार्बोहाइड्रेट हैं, जो पेड़ों के पत्ते, टहनियों और जड़ों का निर्माण करते हैं। फाइबर का सेवन करने के बाद आपको अधिक समय तक भूख नहीं लगती और इनका सेवन बहुत अधिक मात्रा में नहीं किया जा सकता। फाइबर मुख्यत: दो तरीके के होते हैं: अघुलनशील और घुलनशील और यह दो तरीके से काम करते हैं।फाइबर जी़रो कैलोरी आहार होते हैं और यह दो प्रकार के होते हैं। अघुलनशील फाइबर में गेहूं के चोकर, नट्स और बहुत सी सब्जियों में पाये जाते हैं। इसकी संरचना मोटी और खुरदरी होती है और यह पानी के साथ नहीं घुलते इसलिए यह पाचन तंत्र से चिपके रहते हैं। घुलनशील फाइबर में जई, सेम,जौ और कई फलों में पाये जाते हैं। यह पानी में मिलकर हमारे पाचन तंत्र में जेल जैसी वस्तु बनाते हैं। इससे शक्कर का अवशोषण धीमी गति से होने लगता है। ऐसे फाइबर का लगातार सेवन करने से शरीर में कालेस्ट्राल का स्त*र कम होता है । एक ग्राम कार्बोहाइड्रेट में 4 कैलोरी होती है और इतनी ही कैलोरी एक ग्राम घुलनशील फाइबर में भी होती है।

----------


## Krishna

*फाइबर की मात्रा*सबसे महत्वापूर्ण प्रश्*न यह उठता है कि हमें किस मात्रा में फाइबर का सेवन करना चाहिए। हमें एक दिन में 38 ग्रामफाइबर लेना चाहिए। यह 9 सेब या 12 कटोरी दलिया के बराबर होता है। बहुत से लोग प्रतिदिन लगभग 15 ग्राम फाइबर का सेवन करते हैं। फाइबर का सेवन अधिक मात्रा में करने वालों में हृदय से सम्बन्धी बीमारियां भी कम होती हैं। एक और महत्वपूर्ण बात यह है कि आप जितनी मात्रा में कार्बोहाइड्रेट लेते हैं,* आपके लिए फाइबर का सेवन भी उतनी ही मात्रा में ज़रूरी हो जाता है। दही, अंगूर के रस, कृत्रिम स्वी*टनर, ब्रेड और मैगी नूडल्स जैसे आहार बैक्टीरिया या खमीर में भी फाइबर मिलते हैं।फाइबर में मौजूद कैलोरीज़ वज़न कम करने में भी सहायक हैं। फाइबर को अधिक चबाना होता है और यह पोषक तत्वों को अवशोषित करने की क्रिया को धीमी करता है, जिससे आपको महसूस होता है कि आपका पेट भरा है। कुछ फाइबर आंत में कोलेसाइटोकिनिन नामक भूख बढ़ाने वाले हार्मोन भी बनाते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

फाइबर के अनेकों फायदों के साथ एक यह भी है कि यह कोलन के कैंसर से सुरक्षा करता है, यहां तक कि अधिक फाइबर युक्त आहार बहुत सी आजीवन रहने वाली बीमारियों से भी बचाव करते हैं।

----------

